

The Clever Bootstrapping Guide - jsomethings
http://www.julianshapiro.com/bootstrap

======
rationalthug
Great list of bootstrapping advice. You haven't included a section on pricing,
though, and I'm curious what quirks, problems and insights you've encountered.
It seems as though the domain name business might have some unique challenges
for a start-up...

~~~
jsomethings
Much appreciated. Good idea re. pricing. It's actually in my to-do list to
talk about that, as well as SEO/SEM (and what I've learned by plowing through
nearly $1,000 on Facebook/Microsoft/Google Ads).

~~~
rationalthug
Cool. I'd guess that SEO/SEM for a domain name business would be incredibly
important, but I could be wrong, and your real-life experience would be
interesting.

